# Biography BMOQ



## Anton1981 (29 Aug 2011)

I realize that this topic has been discussed numerous times but just a few very quick questions:
1. What type of format should i write it in: 
a) point form, basically going through the questions posted in the guide
b) essay-type 
when we are describing out work history-how much detail is necessary, just basic overview or do we go into exactly what type of employment this was, your duties etc...
I do not want to over analyze this but just want to prepare so that i do not have to redo it right off.
Thanks


----------



## ballz (29 Aug 2011)

Do it "essay" style, but follow along with the guide fairly precisely.

Here's my advice, type it up on a computer first. That will allow you to shorten / lengthen it as required. If it asks for 1000 words and you've only got 500, add more detail. If you've got 1500 then you'll obviously have to take the details out. If you do it all on a computer first, you'll find it a lot easier to make these changes.

Once you're 100% satisfied, then write it out by hand the way they specify (blue ink, lined paper, 1 inch margins, all that jazz).


----------



## Anton1981 (29 Aug 2011)

Thanks a lot for the reply...


----------



## Pusser (29 Aug 2011)

Technically speaking, you won't be able to do an essay.  Remember that the basic essay format is:

Introduction - tell us what you're going to say

Body - say it

Conclusion - tell us what you just said (or, more specifically, what you've proven and why we should care).

How would you write a conclusion on your life:  "As has been shown, this is a life well-lived and proves that I am a good choice for more push-ups."

However, if you mean an essay in the sense of written prose that tells a story using well formulated sentences and paragraphs, then yes, that is what is required.  One of the key requirements of an officer is the ability to write clearly so that you are easily understood.  Proper punctuation, grammar, spelling and syntax are the neccesary building blocks of your work.  Point form won't cut it in this situation.


----------



## Rheostatic (29 Aug 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> "As has been shown, this is a life well-lived and proves that I am a good choice for more push-ups."


Funny thing, no matter what the students choose to write, this is all I ever take away from their biographies.


----------



## Anton1981 (30 Aug 2011)

That's actually a valid point regarding typical essay format. Intro, body etc.
I was thinking on the lines of the prose but with essay structure:
Intro: Place of birth, parents, their occ. and relationship inside the family
Body: School, Work History, Sports, Hobbies
End/Conclusion: Why I chose to apply to AF
I am having some difficulty with 400 words format as I did some travelling and have worked in a quite a few places over last ten years. But I think I can manage just going to take some practice.


----------



## MedCorps (30 Aug 2011)

Take time doing a good job on these things.  When I was a section commander / company commander in the training system I read each and every one of them.  

The good ones and the bad ones stand out and are easy to pick out when you read a load of them a year. 

Quite a few were  truly interesting and even enjoyable. A bunch were even comical, without trying to be I suspect. One even brought a tear to my eye.... more than one had me have the CSM beckon the solider to my office for further inquiry and analysis as to the suitability to serve in the CF or Medical Branch.  A handful were returned to the Pl Comd with the comment, "Is this shit the quality that you accept for the final product from your members?"

They also make good inspection fodder for quick conversation on the parade square / bedside.  Nothing reminds a solider that you care about him when you have not seen time all course and then comment on OC's inspection about him backing over his girlfriends new puppy prior to the start of the course or his prized collection of antique Ukrainian stamps. 

The lesson learned: People read these things, put some effort into them and if you are D/S, read these things... they can tell you a lot about the member both in what is said, what is not said, and how it is written.  

MC


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Also, if choose to write your life story in the form of a magazine article, you'd better be able to perform, and give up _any_ hope of being the grey man/woman on the course.


----------



## Acer Syrup (6 Oct 2011)

I'm pretty sure that MY staff (not saying your staff won't) didn't even read ours... even if they did they didn't retain much about what I wrote. They remember the obvious... so and so has kids at home... or so and so has previous service and was serving in conflicts when your instructor was in diapers... just follow the format and don't worry about it so much.


----------

